# pocket hole tear out normal?



## OxfordChipper (Oct 13, 2020)

All, I have a problem/question about a new Massca pocket hole jig I received as a Christmas present. I have never had a pocket hole jig before so this may be an "unrealistic expectation" issue…

When trying it out I see that there is quite a bit of tear out - attached fibers - on one side of the pocket hole. There is more with pine, less with hardwood, and in between with plywood. I know that I could easily clean up the edge but this seems an unnecessary step.

Is tear out normal? Is it likely to be a problem with the jig? Or the bit? I have reached out to Massca but have not received an answer yet.

TIA for your help!


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I use kreg exclusively so I can only comment on their tools,screws etc.

At first with a sharp bit there is very little in any wood. But as the bit dulls it starts to show up.

Not really a big deal, buzz it off with sander if you want and move on.


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

I agree with cwwoodworking, as the bit dulls I do get some tear out. I also have the Kreg K5. I found out if I push the drill slowly into the wood I get less tear out and anything remaining I just sand away.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've found minor tearout normal. Holes can be filled with wood dowels sold for the purpose or plastic caps which I believe overlap the edges of the hole.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I find if i use my cordless drill i get some tearout, if i use my corded drill i get far less if any. This is with the kreg bit. Different bits work better at higher speeds.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've only been able to avoid tearout with a very sharp bit in tight grain hardwood. The nature of how the bit is engaging and pentrating the wood at an angle closer to parallel than perpendicular to the grain almost guarantees this. The helix of the drill but pulling only compounds the issue. A bit with a reverse helix wouldn't clear the swarf generated by drilling but could help with tearout in the same way that a down cut spiral bit can prevent top surface tearout when using a router.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not a big deal as I would never use a pocket hole where you could see it on a finish product.

Other than that, what the others say. Especially using a high speed dill opposed to a battery drill.


----------



## OxfordChipper (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks, all, for the quick responses. I will try my corded drill and see how that works out. But most importantly, thanks for confirming that some tear out is pretty normal and probably unavoidable.


----------



## OxfordChipper (Oct 13, 2020)

Heard back from Massca. My fault on the delay as I gave them an email account that I rarely use. Anyway, they said:

Pocket-hole tear out can be a common issue amongst pocket-hole drill bits. The reason for this can be largely due to the direction of the grain you are drilling towards. If you are drilling with the grain of the wood you'll have a smoother and cleaner pocket-hole, however if you are drilling against the grain of wood this is where tear out is most likely to occur.

Drill speed can also be a factor to tear-out. I would suggest adjusting the drilling to the highest setting and see if this helps to solve the issue.

Thanks again for the input!!!


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Like SMP and others indicate, use a corded drill because they run at higher speeds, so cause less tear out.

If memory serves, my Kreg Jig manual mentioned this.


----------

